# noise from front right strut mount



## Guest (Oct 23, 2002)

When i turn there is a bad noise from the front right wheel. Has anybody else had this problem?

1997 Nissan Sentra GXE


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

like what? does it sound like pop corn.. ie pop pop pop pop... or does it clink? if it pops, its your CV joint, which can only lead to worser problems, your right strut/shock could be bad... what kinda noise does it make?


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

i've got a similar problem... especially when it gets cold out... more of a creaking noise... like something needs to be lubed... not so bad in the summer time though....


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

I have the same problem in my B13....It creaks especially when the weather is cold. I was told it is the upper strut bearings.


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

*strut mount bearing*

the bearing is the problem if the noise is when you are turning the mount is available at auto zone for about 50 bucks


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

speaking of front struts. i need to get a mounting plate for my passenger side front strut because i broke 2 of the bolts off. it sucks


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

*strut mount*

the part i was talking about from auto zone comes complete with new bolt studs


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

*Re: strut mount*



twisted200ser said:


> *the part i was talking about from auto zone comes complete with new bolt studs *


i got the mounting plate directly from nissan for $7.97, it's only the plate and 3 studs though...no bearing.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

as far as i recall, the strut bearings can make a creaking noise too, and it pops when it's really, really bad.......


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

i just upgraded to GC camber plates and it came with a whole new assembly and torrington bearing.... so i have two stock, full front strut assemblies with bearings (all used) if anyone still needs them. just let me know.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yeah, I get alot of noise on the rear mounts (not sure which one). Sometimes when I make a turn or go over a speed bump, it sounds like there's something clunking around in my trunk. I have nothing in the trunk and it seems to be coming either from the mounts or the shocks. Man, I can't wait to get some motivational mounts and KYBs.

(250 more dollars)


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *yeah, I get alot of noise on the rear mounts (not sure which one). Sometimes when I make a turn or go over a speed bump, it sounds like there's something clunking around in my trunk. I have nothing in the trunk and it seems to be coming either from the mounts or the shocks. Man, I can't wait to get some motivational mounts and KYBs.
> 
> (250 more dollars)  *


had that same problem, for now try tightening up your rear struts as much as possible, that solved the problem for me.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

you mean tightening them to the mounts?


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

I HAVE THE SAME PROBLEM ESPECIALLY IN THE MORNING WHEN IT GETS COLD. IT KINDA CREAKS WHEN I GO OVER A BUMP, BUT LATER ON IN THE DAY IT DOESNT DO IT. DOES ANYONE KNOW WAT THIS IS?


----------



## jlpearl (Jun 9, 2002)

*me too!*

I hav/had the same noise. It only did it after sitting for a long time, appeared to come from the passenger side area, and now that my car is back to stock height i think the noise is gone (even though winter has appeared-its usually worse in the cold) I think it has to do with the angle of the CV joints when it was lowered. how many of you with the noise are lowered??


----------



## Smahatma (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: me too!*



jlpearl said:


> *I hav/had the same noise. It only did it after sitting for a long time, appeared to come from the passenger side area, and now that my car is back to stock height i think the noise is gone (even though winter has appeared-its usually worse in the cold) I think it has to do with the angle of the CV joints when it was lowered. how many of you with the noise are lowered?? *


If you're talking about the creaking noise, I have that in my stock rideheight 95 sentra whenever it gets cold (like now)


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

I HAVE HAD MY CAR LOWERED FOR ABOUT 6 MONTHS ALREADY AND ABOUT 2 WEEKS AGO IT STARTED DOING THE NOISE, ITS ONLY IN THE FRONT AND ITS MOSTLY ON THE PASSENGER SIDE, DO U THINK THE SHOCKS MIGHT BE BLOWN?OR WOULD I HEAR OR FEEL A DIFFERENCE WHEN THE SHOCKS ARE BLOWN?


----------



## 97PocketRocket (Jul 31, 2002)

I have the same problem in my 97, it's stock height, springs and shocks and just recently started. I've had both the right and left front do it and when I jack up one side of the car the rear also creaks a little when the weight is lifted off of the suspension. Not sure yet what's causing it, at first I thought it was one of my struts before I was able to localize it to three different places, now I'm wondering if it's the springs but since you guys all seem to have the same problem I'm beginning to wonder if it's possibly the bushings or something...ugh, you guys made it more complicated now  

im2kwik4u, please lay off the caps...my eyes hurt now, lol


----------



## Smahatma (Oct 15, 2002)

IMO its just the cold weather that makes the metal contract in size, and causes any joints/moving metal parts to be creaky.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

i agree. every winter things start to rattle in my 200. little irritating noises in the dash, and all the other trim, plus my suspension creaks. cant wait for warm weather!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2002)

mines is lowered and with 4 people in the car there is no noise
If it is just me I can hear a rattle when a lot of weight is taken off the front driverside like drivin over a hill with a turn or drivin too fast on a bumpy road
cold weather don't help either


----------



## onecloudyday (Oct 6, 2002)

*noises*

i had alot of hte same noises you guys are talking about but just yesterday i took care of the popping in the front end by replacing the strut mounts and bearings and now she turns and drives like a beauty. i had the creaking noise from the rear end when i got out and what i caem up with was the brakes in the rear rub against the backplate where there is a piont they hit on there and i lubed them a bit and noise was gone , hope it helps.


----------

